# Nigerian Dwarf doe i might be getting



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So ive been offer the little brown and white doling for my pygmy buck. She is not reg her dad is but mom is not. They think mom may have a bit of something else in her as she is a little tall but mostly. There thinking alpine. I do want to get reg ND one day but this one might make a good milk goat for know. But what do you guys think? Are those ears big or is it me? What color is she? If i do get her im thinking of naming her s'mores as shes got all the colors s'mores does. Or some chocolete inspired name. The fawn one is her sister.









I think she is cute even with those ears. I was just wondering if ND have big ears like that. if if it the other mystery bred that the doe has in her that giving her these ears. Or do they look normal and im over reacting on ear size. They just look big to me.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is very cute and has potential to be a nice milker for you. :thumb:
Color: I'd just say chocolate and white, or chocolate chamoisee and white. 
Ears: I think their ears look normal sized, but I have seen nigerians with itty bitty ears, and others with big ears...so it's not like they all have exactly the same size ears. 

Let us know what you decide. onder: :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cute little girl! Snickers? Truffle.. Bit O' Honey? (I know.. no chocolate..)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ears look totally fine. Its not uncommon for them to get "all ears" and then grow into them. Her ears don't look that big to me though


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok just me lol. Still getting used to the looks of the goats. Well as long as he will meet me as planed i will be getting her next Saturday. I like snickers to


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

She's cute! I'm getting my first nigie in a couple months, too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute....  :greengrin:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Guess what i got... a nd doe got her tonight. I traded her for a pygmy doe i had. She is very wild and needs some minerals in her. Her hair is rough. And to me she looks skinny. But then again ive only seen pg does lol. I know the guy that bought her. He said he got her from some other people but only raises pygmy's so he traded me for a pygmy. As soon as i got her in my pen my pygmy buck got her so in 150 days i will be having babies. I do have a question once they connect is that it? He mounted and it look like it was a success but after that they have stayed apart. Pics tomorrow i hope


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Here she is 








Is the color called tan or buckskin?
O im open to names for her.... Right know im calling her April since i got her on the last day of April. I like April but if i find a better one i might change it. Thought about honey but if i start yelling honey my hubby my come running too. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your new doe isnt buckskin -- a its hard to tell seh may be a broken chamoisee but the picture is so light im not sure,

as to breeding- just because he made contact doesnt actually mean she was in heat and will settle. But yes one contact is all that is needed - its super quick


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok my favorite site is down or my computer wont load it. Anyone got a good nd genetics site? I think she might be a Carmel and white. Only thing im not sure of is she has brown legs maybe a bit of black edging the brown. So does she look mostly pure? I think she does. She is long legged probably 23 inches tall so the tallest doe i got.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that genetics site is down -- guess someone decided to change the URL or not paying for it anymore


----------

